# Pumpkin pie wine



## Derrald (Sep 26, 2022)

Many years back i believe jack keller (r.i.p.) had a recipe for pumpkin pie or maybe pumpkin spice wine where he used canned pumpkin mix. I remember it took several large cans to start a 5 gallon batch that if lucky after all the waste you might get 3 gallons of product. The final result was in my opinion fantastic. Thank you in advance.


----------

